# Blackmoor draw and tee times



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

After much fiddling, fixing, manipulating and general skulduggery, i have now done the random draw for the Blackmoor Meet on Monday 27th June. 


10.00/1.30   TXL  (9)
             Aztecs27 (19)
             Imurg (9)
             Richart (10)   (Afternoon only)

10.08/1.38   Rickg  (8)
             Jeremy Cave 16 (Afternoon only)
             MashieNiblick (12)
             Teegirl  (13)

10.16/1.46   Ezprophet  (5)
             SyR  (16)
             Znuffzz

10.24/1.54   Jammydodger  (4)
             Full_throttle  (28)
             Justone  (6)
             Snaphookwedge  (16)

10.32/2.02   Snelly  (4)
             Ian Dawson  (24)
             Moonraker  (13)
             Haplesshacker  (23)

10.40/2.10   Swinger (4)
             Golfmmad  (23)
             Crow  (13)
             PNWokingham  (14)

10.48/2.18   Pieman  (5)
             Geoff Reeve  (18)
             Sev112  (11)
             RichardC  (17)

10.56/2.26   Smiffy  (13)
             HomerjSimpson  (13)
             Alan Bannister  (11)
             Greg Lindley  (11)

11.04/2.34   Bobmac  (0)
             Coolhand  (28)
             Pokerjoke  (11)
             Rob2  (15)

11.12/2.42   Murphthemog  (9)
             ScienceBoy  (14)
             Lee Yates  (12)
             Oddsocks  (13)

11.20/2.50   Losttheplot  (9)
             Leftie  (14)
             Sawtooth  (11)
             Funkyfred  (24)

In the morning we have 3 threeballs the rest fourballs, and in the afternoon we have 1 threeball and the rest fourballs.

Assuming we have 43 players, one of the first threeball will drop down to play in the 3rd group in the afternoon. If we get a 44th player, groups will stay exactly as they are.

The morning 9 holes will be a team stableford event, details to follow. The afternoon round will be singles stableford, with separate prizes for forum members and guests.

As well as the main prizes there will additional ones for ,nearest the pin, longest drive, and for hitting the green in one on the 15th. The entry for these will be Â£5 payable on the day. Profits from this will go to the Captains charity, and will be given to him when he makes the presentations in the evening.

All the main prizes have been donated by various sponsors, including GM.

Hope everyone is happy with their tee time, and nearly all the groups have someone who has played the course before. Apolgies to Homer, but someone had to play with Smiffy and his mates. 

I will do a post nearer the time with house rules for the Club, so save those queries for later.

Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

nice one rich, is there a practice area like a range or anything there.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2011)

nice one rich, is there a practice area like a range or anything there.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.
You need one


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a huge practice ground, but it is a bit of a walk, down past the 9th tee. You can drive down and park there. Need your own balls though. Easiest way to find it is to look for Homer.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheers rich, may have a bash on google and find a local range, but that's a good back up thanks mate.

Smiffy you plank , what way is your hc going this season


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheers rich, may have a bash on google and find a local range, but that's a good back up thanks mate.

Smiffy you plank , what way is your hc going this season 

Click to expand...

There is one at Blacknest Golf Club which is half way between Farnham and Bordon ,just off the A325. Its less the 10 minutes from Blackmoor.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

Spot on, how far is that from liphook ish?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

may have a bash on google
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did that once - almost ended in divorce!!


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

Spot on, how far is that from liphook ish?
		
Click to expand...

Liphook to Blackmoor is 10 minutes, so about 20 minutes in total. There may be one closer to Liphook, but must admit ranges are not my thing.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

may have a bash on google
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did that once - almost ended in divorce!!  

Click to expand...

ditto, i just blamed it on a pc virus


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking forward to it already.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 13, 2011)

I see you kept your promise and put me out first 

Now I've just got to hope I can make it down Sunday or it might be a very early start Monday morning! 

Really excited now!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 13, 2011)

not jealous much, hope you all have a blast


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2011)

Me and the Smifster. Bugger - I mean woo hoo. Whisper it quietly but he is actually a decent old chap and good fun to play with so I'm pretty ahppy all things considered. Don't know the other two chaps but I'm sure we'll get along fine and it won't take me long to break them and drag them down to my level


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

I see you kept your promise and put me out first 

Now I've just got to hope I can make it down Sunday or it might be a very early start Monday morning! 

Really excited now!
		
Click to expand...


I did say you shouldn't have called me a knob.


----------



## Crow (Jun 13, 2011)

The excitement is rising!

Blackmoor Golf Club's website will be under close scrutiny from now until the 27th, trying to get a feel for the holes, not that it'll help me on the day.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

Whisper it quietly but he is actually a decent old chap and good fun to play with....
		
Click to expand...

Provided he can remember your name....  

He kept calling me Steve when we played at Leftie's gaff!!  

I reckon you'll all need shirts with your names on.


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

Whisper it quietly but he is actually a decent old chap and good fun to play with....
		
Click to expand...

Provided he can remember your name....  

He kept calling me Steve when we played at Leftie's gaff!!  

Click to expand...


You were lucky, he always calls me knob.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work Rich looks a nicely spread out draw.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

I see you kept your promise and put me out first 

Click to expand...

Can you feel the pressure mounting, oh dear


----------



## Leftie (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know the other two chaps but I'm sure we'll get along fine and it won't take me long to break them and drag them down to my level
		
Click to expand...

Thoroughly nice chaps and steady golfers.  They might even drag you and Smiffy up to their level.

Nah!  Second thoughts,  no chance


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

Good news, Region3 (Gary), has taken the last space, so we now have 44 players. Everyone will be playing in fours in the afternoon.


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

After much fiddling, fixing, manipulating and general skulduggery, i have now done the random draw for the Blackmoor Meet on Monday 27th June. 


10.00/1.30   TXL  (9)
             Aztecs27 (19)
             Imurg (9)
             Richart (10)   (Afternoon only)

10.08/1.38   Rickg  (8)
             Jeremy Cave 16 (Afternoon only)
             MashieNiblick (12)
             Teegirl  (13)

10.16/1.46   Ezprophet  (5)
             SyR  (16)
             Znuffzz
             Region3  (9)

10.24/1.54   Jammydodger  (4)
             Full_throttle  (28)
             Justone  (6)
             Snaphookwedge  (16)

10.32/2.02   Snelly  (4)
             Ian Dawson  (24)
             Moonraker  (13)
             Haplesshacker  (23)

10.40/2.10   Swinger (4)
             Golfmmad  (23)
             Crow  (13)
             PNWokingham  (14)

10.48/2.18   Pieman  (5)
             Geoff Reeve  (18)
             Sev112  (11)
             RichardC  (17)

10.56/2.26   Smiffy  (13)
             HomerjSimpson  (13)
             Alan Bannister  (11)
             Greg Lindley  (11)

11.04/2.34   Bobmac  (0)
             Coolhand  (28)
             Pokerjoke  (11)
             Rob2  (15)

11.12/2.42   Murphthemog  (9)
             ScienceBoy  (14)
             Lee Yates  (12)
             Oddsocks  (13)

11.20/2.50   Losttheplot  (9)
             Leftie  (14)
             Sawtooth  (11)
             Funkyfred  (24)

In the morning we have 2 threeballs the rest fourballs, and in the afternoon we have all fourballs.

The morning 9 holes will be a team stableford event, details to follow. The afternoon round will be singles stableford, with separate prizes for forum members and guests.

As well as the main prizes there will additional ones for ,nearest the pin, longest drive, and for hitting the green in one on the 15th. The entry for these will be Â£5 payable on the day. Profits from this will go to the Captains charity, and will be given to him when he makes the presentations in the evening.

All the main prizes have been donated by various sponsors, including GM.

Hope everyone is happy with their tee time, and nearly all the groups have someone who has played the course before. Apolgies to Homer, but someone had to play with Smiffy and his mates. 

I will do a post nearer the time with house rules for the Club, so save those queries for later.

Rich
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ADB (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work Rich looks a nicely spread out draw.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it, although I still remember Jammy's trophy haul from last year.....sure I can drag you down to my level


----------



## Swinger (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the draw Richart. Looks good. 

Only mistake I spotted was the missing 2 in front of my H/C! 

If my team is the people I am playing with or someone draw I apologise in advance.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 13, 2011)

I see you kept your promise and put me out first 

Now I've just got to hope I can make it down Sunday or it might be a very early start Monday morning! 

Really excited now!
		
Click to expand...


I did say you shouldn't have called me a knob.  

Click to expand...

 

Why the fecking feck aren't you playing with us in the morning?


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

I see you kept your promise and put me out first 

Now I've just got to hope I can make it down Sunday or it might be a very early start Monday morning! 

Really excited now!
		
Click to expand...


I did say you shouldn't have called me a knob.  

Click to expand...

 

Why the fecking feck aren't you playing with us in the morning?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing personal (this time) !!  Being the perfect host and seeing all my guests off with a few kindly words of encouragement.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't know the other two chaps but I'm sure we'll get along fine and it won't take me long to break them and drag them down to my level
		
Click to expand...

Both good guys Homer. You'll get along fine with them.
Greg is the mate of mine who plays with a set of cheap clubs bought one at a time from JJB sports.
One of the best strikers of an iron you'll meet and proof (if proof were needed) that you don't "buy" a game.
Looking forward to knocking it around with you. Haven't played together since our last match at Ascot. Unfortunately, Normski can't make it this time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

Based on previous forum meets and knowing a lot of the guys that are going, I have placed my predictions for the top 3 places in an envelope, which will be handed to Rich first thing on the morning.
It will be interesting (for me at least) to see how close I am.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope you haven't put my name in there Smiffy.....
Haven't played well at any Meets yet...

Why don't we all do tbis and make another mini-comp out of it....?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope you haven't put my name in there Smiffy.....
		
Click to expand...

It was a toss up between yours and mine


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2011)

It was a toss up between yours and mine


Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

It was a toss up between yours and mine


Click to expand...








Click to expand...

Something funny Bob?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2011)

It was a toss up between yours and mine


Click to expand...








Click to expand...

Something funny Bob?


Click to expand...

On reflection, I suppose with your girls' handicap, you do have a chance of winning something.
Which reminds me, I must ask Richart which handicap system he's using...the new one or the correct one


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

I must ask Richart which handicap system he's using...the new one or the correct one 

Click to expand...

My Grandad used to have an old gramophone record that used to stick too


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

It was a toss up between yours and mine


Click to expand...








Click to expand...

Something funny Bob?


Click to expand...


Which reminds me, I must ask Richart which handicap system he's using...the new one or the correct one 

Click to expand...

Stableford 7/8 Bob, so Smiffy is reduced to 11 !!


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 14, 2011)

I must ask Richart which handicap system he's using...the new one or the correct one 

Click to expand...

My Grandad used to have an old gramophone record that used to stick too
    

Click to expand...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.


----------



## funkyfred (Jun 14, 2011)

I would just like to get my apologises in first to my morning companions of Losttheplot, Leftie and Sawtooth.    I'm sure my game can get nearer to my h/c soon.
The good thing is that we are the last group out so nobody will be there to put any pressure on us  

Really looking forward to it, and meeting up with you guys, and thanks again Richart for organising it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

its the pressure on aztecs opening drive of the day i wouldnt want.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like Beau Desert, you've got nothing to worry about! 

So, off in the 1st group, short-ish par 4 to start...Might take a nice, safe 7 iron to get me going!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like Beau Desert, you've got nothing to worry about! 

So, off in the 1st group, short-ish par 4 to start...Might take a nice, safe 7 iron to get me going! 

Click to expand...

Whatever you hit, I'll be watching from somewhere


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like Beau Desert, you've got nothing to worry about! 

So, off in the 1st group, short-ish par 4 to start...Might take a nice, safe 7 iron to get me going! 

Click to expand...

Just reviewed the first 5/6 holes and i think a 3w off the tee isnt a bad option


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 14, 2011)

hit driver you big girl, I did at Beau


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like Beau Desert, you've got nothing to worry about! 

So, off in the 1st group, short-ish par 4 to start...Might take a nice, safe 7 iron to get me going! 

Click to expand...

Just reviewed the first 5/6 holes and i think a 3w off the tee isnt a bad option 

Click to expand...

No, no, no! Driver or something like a 5 iron - maybe a rescue if wing against. Wind with, the green is in range for bigger hitters - the problem is the ditch at something like 200-210 or maybe 230 - but you get good roll down to it so it doesn't play that long


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

it has to depend on how the big dog behaves this saturday and at camberley on the sunday, if its not being good, then it could well stay in the boot monday.


----------



## TXL (Jun 14, 2011)

it has to depend on how the big dog behaves this saturday and at camberley on the sunday, if its not being good, then it could well stay in the boot monday.
		
Click to expand...

You only need driver on a couple of holes at Camberley - accuracy is more important


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

In that case its 3w all the way, she'd been good recently and deserves to be rewarded with some prime time hacking!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2011)

hit driver you big girl, I did at Beau 

Click to expand...

So did I. Ended up in the trees on the right.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

not sorted that slice yet then lol, dont worry ill be deep cabbage left


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like Beau Desert, you've got nothing to worry about! 

So, off in the 1st group, short-ish par 4 to start...Might take a nice, safe 7 iron to get me going! 

Click to expand...

Whatever you hit, I'll be watching from somewhere 

Click to expand...

 

Range tonight then!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2011)

not sorted that slice yet then lol, dont worry ill be deep cabbage left 

Click to expand...

Ironically, after the first 5 holes, my drives were arrow straight for the rest of the day. Slice has come back since though!


----------



## The19thHole (Jun 14, 2011)

IS/WAS this open to anyone? Have I missed the boat?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 14, 2011)

I am looking forward to playing with you Oddsocks and Murph

Should be a fun little 4 ball as we are all off similar handicaps


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

IS/WAS this open to anyone? Have I missed the boat?  

Click to expand...

I can put you on a reserve list if you would like to play. PM with your details. Good chance that a space will become available.

Rich


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

I am looking forward to playing with you Oddsocks and Murph

Should be a fun little 4 ball as we are all off similar handicaps 

Click to expand...

I will mention to Lee that you are not looking forward to playing with him.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am looking forward to playing with you Oddsocks and Murph

Should be a fun little 4 ball as we are all off similar handicaps 

Click to expand...

I think you've gone mad. It's not to late to get back on the medication. Golf is to be endured, not enjoyed.


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this, hoping the banter is as good as what we get on here.
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like Beau Desert, you've got nothing to worry about! 

So, off in the 1st group, short-ish par 4 to start...Might take a nice, safe 7 iron to get me going! 

Click to expand...

Just reviewed the first 5/6 holes and i think a 3w off the tee isnt a bad option 

Click to expand...

Not a good idea on the first and second. Ditch which is out of sight on the first is 230 yards. Normally plays downwind, so big hitters can carry it, but most play a hybrid/longish iron, although it is downhill. Pond on the left, bunker on the right, but large fairway, and a gentle start.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

I am looking forward to playing with you Oddsocks and Murph

Should be a fun little 4 ball as we are all off similar handicaps 

Click to expand...

Just make sure your hands are clean, ive only just cleared the last infection 

rich, the 5w may be a better option then.  depends if teh bigdog shows up, in which case its timmy"smashfactor" golfy style....


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2011)

All my clubs are in the naughty cupboard at the moment. Not sure what I'll play on the day.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 14, 2011)

I would just like to get my apologises in first to my morning companions of Losttheplot, Leftie and Sawtooth.    I'm sure my game can get nearer to my h/c soon.
The good thing is that we are the last group out so nobody will be there to put any pressure on us  

Really looking forward to it, and meeting up with you guys, and thanks again Richart for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it mate, the pressures off us being in the last group. 

Really wouldn't want Aztecs drive in the first group!!


----------



## ADB (Jun 14, 2011)

I would just like to get my apologises in first to my morning companions of Losttheplot, Leftie and Sawtooth.    I'm sure my game can get nearer to my h/c soon.
The good thing is that we are the last group out so nobody will be there to put any pressure on us  

Really looking forward to it, and meeting up with you guys, and thanks again Richart for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it mate, the pressures off us being in the last group. 

Really wouldn't want Aztecs drive in the first group!!    

Click to expand...

Order reversed for the afternoon rounds....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

Not a good idea on the first and second. Ditch which is out of sight on the first is 230 yards. Normally plays downwind, so big hitters can carry it, but most play a hybrid/longish iron, although it is downhill. Pond on the left, bunker on the right, but large fairway, and a gentle start.
		
Click to expand...

Do what I did last time. Nice, easy 4 iron down the right hand side, left me an easy 8 iron into the green. Hit the perfect shot left me about 20 feet from the pin. Rolled the first one up to "gimme" length and walked off with a sensible par. And still only halved the hole with some knob that scuffed a driver into the ditch, dropped, mis-hit his 3rd onto the green and canned a 40 foot putt for his four.
There is no justice in the world


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2011)

Dont you just hate it when that happens


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 14, 2011)

Not a good idea on the first and second. Ditch which is out of sight on the first is 230 yards. Normally plays downwind, so big hitters can carry it, but most play a hybrid/longish iron, although it is downhill. Pond on the left, bunker on the right, but large fairway, and a gentle start.
		
Click to expand...

Do what I did last time. Nice, easy 4 iron down the right hand side, left me an easy 8 iron into the green. Hit the perfect shot left me about 20 feet from the pin. Rolled the first one up to "gimme" length and walked off with a sensible par. And still only halved the hole with some knob that scuffed a driver into the ditch, dropped, mis-hit his 3rd onto the green and canned a 40 foot putt for his four.
There is no justice in the world
     

Click to expand...

   
Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!!
		
Click to expand...

You're a spawny git Nash


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!!
		
Click to expand...

You're a spawny git Nash
      

Click to expand...


I thought we agreed never to talk about that day again Rob.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2011)

Based on previous forum meets and knowing a lot of the guys that are going, I have placed my predictions for the top 3 places in an envelope, which will be handed to Rich first thing on the morning.
It will be interesting (for me at least) to see how close I am.
  

Click to expand...

I know someone who played in a medal today off her new h/cap and shot 38 pts. (No cut unfortunately)


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

Based on previous forum meets and knowing a lot of the guys that are going, I have placed my predictions for the top 3 places in an envelope, which will be handed to Rich first thing on the morning.
It will be interesting (for me at least) to see how close I am.
  

Click to expand...

I know someone who played in a medal today off her new h/cap and shot 38 pts. (No cut unfortunately)


Click to expand...

Go on then i will  bite, how did Jan get 38 points in a medal ?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2011)

All right smart ar*e, it was a stableford. 
oops


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

All right smart ar*e, it was a stableford. 
oops 

Click to expand...

Know that was rude. Oh sorry wrong thread.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2011)

All right smart ar*e, it was a stableford. 
oops 

Click to expand...

Know that was rude. Oh sorry wrong thread.  

Click to expand...

Should it have been on a spelling thread?


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2011)

All right smart ar*e, it was a stableford. 
oops 

Click to expand...

Know that was rude. Oh sorry wrong thread.  

Click to expand...

Should it have been on a spelling thread?  

Click to expand...

It's my thread, so i can spell how i like.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 14, 2011)

All right smart ar*e, it was a stableford. 
oops 

Click to expand...

Know that was rude. Oh sorry wrong thread.  

Click to expand...

Should it have been on a spelling thread?  

Click to expand...

It's my thread, so i can spell how i like. 

Click to expand...

And use lower case incorrectly?


----------



## Crow (Jun 14, 2011)

I was planning on going with irons or hybrids on most holes but have just played 18 holes this evening and have never hit my driver so well. Not one slice, most around the 250 to 260 yard mark and when I opened my shoulders on the last I got it onto the downhill stretch and ran out to 312 yards (I then tried to hit my hybrid 220 yards to the green and thinned it into the pond  )

If this driving form continues I'll be in a quandary on the tee, but then knowing my game it's not likely to continue.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!!
		
Click to expand...

You're a spawny git Nash
      

Click to expand...


I thought we agreed never to talk about that day again Rob.   

Click to expand...

I don't know where that 8 and 7 rumour came from but it was not from here!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought we agreed never to talk about that day again Rob
		
Click to expand...

My Psychoanalyst suggests that talking about it every now and then helps Rich. "Face up to your fears" or something like that.
A friend of mine said I was "paranoid".
"Who told you that?" I retorted.
It hasn't really affected me long term.
Wibble.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2011)

Smiffy used to go and watch the rugby internationals.
He doesn't any more because when there's a scrum he thinks they're all talking about him


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 15, 2011)

I know someone who played in a medal today off her new h/cap and shot 38 pts. (No cut unfortunately)


Click to expand...

I'm beginning to like the look of that draw for the morning team event. Just have to remember my sunglasses so that my eyes don't get damaged by the glare from the shiny stuff in Rick's bag.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2011)

If this driving form continues I'll be in a quandary on the tee
		
Click to expand...

And the trees/bunkers/heather/ponds/ditches off of it


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

I know someone who played in a medal today off her new h/cap and shot 38 pts. (No cut unfortunately)


Click to expand...

I'm beginning to like the look of that draw for the morning team event. Just have to remember my sunglasses so that my eyes don't get damaged by the glare from the shiny stuff in Rick's bag.   

Click to expand...


Think Rick's clubs will be the least of your worries.


----------



## rickg (Jun 15, 2011)

Think Rick's clubs will be the least of your worries.
		
Click to expand...

just for that, I may have to give you a sneak preview of my 2011 Trilby Tour outfit.....


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Think Rick's clubs will be the least of your worries.
		
Click to expand...

just for that, I may have to give you a sneak preview of my 2011 Trilby Tour outfit..... 

Click to expand...


Bit early in the day for that.  

Happy birthday by the way old timer.


----------



## rickg (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy birthday by the way old timer. 

Click to expand...

Thanks.......I've been dreading turning 35 but actually it's not that bad.....I don't feel any different.....


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2011)

happy birthday rick.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you get A flex shafts in your Mizuno's?


----------



## rickg (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you get A flex shafts in your Mizuno's?
		
Click to expand...

Bitch....


----------



## sev112 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a dress requirement  - do we all have to wear Pink shirts, or something less snazzy ...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow im playing with a pro


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a dress requirement  - do we all have to wear Pink shirts, or something less snazzy ...

Click to expand...

If you wear a dress you can tee off the ladies.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow im playing with a pro 

Click to expand...

Well, I'm playing with a Crow...... oh,

and a Swinger    

and a Pin from Wokingham.   

   

Golfmmad.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm playing with a poker


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm playing with a poker   

Click to expand...





Stoking up the fire now Bob.
I smell a victory


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm playing with some like minded idiots. Probably.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a dress requirement  - do we all have to wear Pink shirts, or something less snazzy ...

Click to expand...

If you wear a dress you can tee off the ladies. 

Click to expand...

Highly tempting - how many courtesy shots would i get ???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2011)

Having a good think about my attire for the day. Not sure I can really compete with Rick but we'll give it a go. I thinkt he blue Icons, and then a case of find a shirt/trosuer combo to go with.

Nice natty pink and grey or purple and grey for Camberley the day before to at least look the part before I take my first shot.


----------



## Swinger (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow im playing with a pro 

Click to expand...

Well, I'm playing with a Crow...... oh,

and a Swinger    

and a Pin from Wokingham.   

   

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

You have it easy!! I have to play with a mad man! 

I might have to reach into the 'special' part of the wardrobe though with all this talk of attire. Just a warning!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2011)

Having a good think about my attire for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Just a thought...


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 18, 2011)

I would just like to get my apologises in first to my morning companions of Losttheplot, Leftie and Sawtooth.    I'm sure my game can get nearer to my h/c soon.
The good thing is that we are the last group out so nobody will be there to put any pressure on us  

Really looking forward to it, and meeting up with you guys, and thanks again Richart for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes also looking forward to it, its nice to be paired with guys I haven't played with before.


----------



## richart (Jun 18, 2011)

The morning round will initially be 9 holes individual stableford. There will then be a blind better ball draw for teams, which Anthony (TXL) will sort out on his computer. As we have 42 players in the morning we should end up with 21 totally random teams. It is the fun part of the day, although there are prizes !


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 18, 2011)

My handicap will now be more like 13...

Just an estimate but after my 5 under projected CSS I will be down to 12.8 exact very soon!

Now I have even less of a chance of taking more of Smiffy's money


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 18, 2011)

Fair play sb, our group is pretty closely matched


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. Said he was sorting out tomorrow. 

So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0

Can't say I'm too gutted!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. 
So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0
		
Click to expand...

The first one has just ridden in to town


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. Said he was sorting out tomorrow. 

So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0

Can't say I'm too gutted!! 

Click to expand...

Handicap certificate required for all increases !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. Said he was sorting out tomorrow. 

So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0

Can't say I'm too gutted!! 

Click to expand...

Handicap certificate required for all increases !  

Click to expand...

I have just managed to squeeze in 23 qualifiers since Wednesday and am now off 14.8.
I was very consistent


----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2011)

I have just managed to squeeze in 23 qualifiers since Wednesday and am now off 14.8.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you'll be wanting 5/4's of that too?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have just managed to squeeze in 23 qualifiers since Wednesday and am now off 14.8.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you'll be wanting 5/4's of that too?   

Click to expand...

If ya like


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't worry Bob, stableford 7/8's. Smiffy will only get 11 shots.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. Said he was sorting out tomorrow. 

So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0

Can't say I'm too gutted!! 

Click to expand...

Handicap certificate required for all increases !  

Click to expand...



Howdidido confirm it all. 

Officially 11.0 now!


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. Said he was sorting out tomorrow. 

So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0

Can't say I'm too gutted!! 

Click to expand...

Handicap certificate required for all increases !  

Click to expand...



Howdidido confirm it all. 

Officially 11.0 now!  

Click to expand...


How did you get a review over the start of the season ? We have only been going a few months.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention... The club handicap secretary has done a review of my handicap over the start of the season and decided to give me 2 shots back. Said he was sorting out tomorrow. 

So I will be at Blackmoor off 11.0

Can't say I'm too gutted!! 

Click to expand...

Handicap certificate required for all increases !  

Click to expand...



Howdidido confirm it all. 

Officially 11.0 now!  

Click to expand...


How did you get a review over the start of the season ? We have only been going a few months.  

Click to expand...

I did cover it a few weeks ago but to sum up...

Last year at start of season I handed in a +8, +12, +15 over, for my handicap at old club. (the +8 was my best ever round...ever!). Got given 8 handicap  totally unfair if you ask me. 

Went to new club this winter. They carried it over. 

Proved I cannot play to it through my comp results. 
Asked for a review. Explained the situation and how it should never of been 8 initially. He agreed. 

Gave me 2 shots back. Was currently 9.0 now 11.0. He is reviewing it at end of year as well as me handing in supplementaries to make sure it's correct.


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2011)

Fair enough, but if you score 40 points plus the card will be posted to your secretary.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2011)

How did you get a review over the start of the season ?  If my handicap was reviewed over competitions I have played this year it would be at least 23.  

Click to expand...

Fixed it for you Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 19, 2011)

Loving the banter


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 19, 2011)

Fair enough, but if you score 40 points plus the card will be posted to your secretary.    

Click to expand...

 


I'll try my best but can't guarantee anything


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

If I had taken an extra Â£3 to the golf club today I would be off 12! But sadly didnt have enough for the entry fee.

Played with my 4 ball anway and shot 82 today off my new handicap of 12.8. I thought I had a tenner + change in the wallet but the wife must have nabbed it as all I has was a Â£2 coin 

If I had entered the comp I would have had another 0.4 or 0.6 (depending on CSS) cut to add to the 1.5 I got from yesterday!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexican alert!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexican alert!
		
Click to expand...

I have been hearing that for two weeks, gone 83, 39 points, 82 in the last 3 18 holes. Throw in two thursday team league wins where I contributed more than my share off 3/4 handicaps and everyone is bloomin sayin it!

Getting fed up of it now


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 19, 2011)

Start shanking then. On a serious note purple patch time so enjoy it, just don't expect a big wager in our 4 ball on Monday


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is 50p a big wager?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 19, 2011)

It is with the form el passo is playing to at the moment


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Right must dash, tacos for dinner


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2011)

If I had taken an extra Â£3 to the golf club today I would be off 12! But sadly didnt have enough for the entry fee.

Played with my 4 ball anway and shot 82 today off my new handicap of 12.8. I thought I had a tenner + change in the wallet but the wife must have nabbed it as all I has was a Â£2 coin 

If I had entered the comp I would have had another 0.4 or 0.6 (depending on CSS) cut to add to the 1.5 I got from yesterday!
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry SB, i am sure no one will mind you playing off 12.


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2011)

You couldn't borrow Â£1????


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

You couldn't borrow Â£1????  

Click to expand...

I was on the tee and they offered but I declined, I was feeling a little tired from the previous days exploits and wasnt expecting much.

I later heard that the guy who won yesterday had a shocker today and NRed!!


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2011)

Need to change your signature.....well played.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Need to change your signature.....well played.
		
Click to expand...

Not official yet  will do when HDID posts up the results, so excited to see how much I get cut! I hope its the full 1.5 I predicted!


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm playing the Berkshire on the Wednesday after Camberley Heath.
It's 36 holes (18 individual Stableford and 18 greensomes)

Coffee and bacon roll on arrival, 3 course carvery lunch and sandwiches.

Cost is Â£155,  which compared to their day ticket rate of Â£150 is pretty reasonable with all the grub thrown in.

I can take a guest if anyone would like to join me. The club has a maximum 18 handicap policy.

Need to know pretty sharpish if anyone is interested.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 19, 2011)

A day in the life of rick g, lol


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm playing the Berkshire on the Wednesday after Camberley Heath.
		
Click to expand...

If you've not played there before Rick, you'll love it.
Two fantastic courses. Sounds like you've got a great few days golf coming up.


----------



## rickg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm playing the Berkshire on the Wednesday after Camberley Heath.
		
Click to expand...

If you've not played there before Rick, you'll love it.
Two fantastic courses. Sounds like you've got a great few days golf coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Also playing the week before at Hendon Thursday evening in my singles HDID knockout and then Flackwell Heath on Friday in another society.
No golf Saturday,  , then Swindle Sunday and then really looking forward to Blackmoor, Camberley and the Berkshire. 
Guest slot filled now for the Berkshire


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm off 22


----------



## richart (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm off 22 

Click to expand...

Thought we had lost you ! can you pm me with your real name, and real handicap.


----------

